# My gear



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

So far I own the following stuff:

receiver:
Onkyo TX-876

fronts:
2 * wharfedale evolution 30

center:
wharfedale evolution² center

surrounds:
wharfedale evolution² 8
atacama nexus 10 black stands

sub:
SVS pb10-nsd
SVS AS-EQ1 sub equalizer

screen
Dell U2410 (24" - 16:10)
now mainly using :
-epson emp tw 700
-beamax x-series 155 x 78 cm (+- 70 inch diagonal)

source:
-HTPC, running mythbuntu (mythtv), sata dvdplayer, separate backend/storage (800 gb storage) pc
for TV/other video then DVD/BD
-wii
-Panasonic DMP-BD60 (DVD/BD)
-Squeezebox 3 Classic
-Project Xpression III Comfort turntable


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice system for a bedroom!


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks!

I currently live with my parents, the idea is that I can re-use and possibly extend what I have when I move in the future...


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

Meanwile I am upgrading the visuals part (update 1st post)
-Epson EMP TW700 (European version of the pro cinema 810), standing on a cupboard at the back of the room, +- 4 m away (can't ceiling/wall mount)
-Beamax X-series 155 x 87 (a bigger one won't feet this limited room, and it has to be "mobile" because I need to use the desk standing behind it, and can't fit to ceiling/wall )

I also obtained a wii.


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

swapped the marantz for the onkyo, got a bd player, and added a squeezebox for music
see startpost for details


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

The Samsung screen died, so it got replaced by a Dell U2410.

I also bought a turntable, a pro-ject Xpression III Comfort, and loving it so far


----------

